# Sticky  We Have a New Apple Watch Brand Sub Forum



## CMSgt Bo

Greetings Smart Watch fans!

After seeing the large number of Apple brand watch posts here in the Smart Watch sub forum we decided to give a new brand sub forum dedicated to Apple Watches a try.

You can check it out here: Apple Watches

As always, thank you for making WatchUSeek the most popular watch enthusiast community in the world.

Bo


----------



## valmak

awesome! well deserved.


----------



## tiger roach

And so begins the destructions of all things traditional in the watch world... *cue ominous music*

:-d


----------



## nauz

nice, cant seem to click link on windows surface win 10 though.


----------

